# MTD trans linkage?



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

MY sister-in-law's MTD 13A4662F129, serial # 1L039B40091...

Problem is trans lever in First Gear (1) let the clutch out and for 2 seconds the tractor moves slow like first gear then in 5-10 seconds the tractor is moving fast like in Fifth gear (5).
I printed the parts layout sheets on the lever and clutch assemblies and nothing looks like its missing.
She just got this thing so I have no idea what was done to this machine before she got it. 

NO she did not ask me to check it out before she bought it.

Any Ideas would be great...

Chuck


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

by moving the borrow on the rod for the trans shifter I can get a first gear and a second gear... then moving the lever to third the mower goes like it is in 6th gear.

What am I missing???

thanks in advance
Chuck


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Almost sounds like your variable speed pulley is hanging up on you. Its the pulley between your engine and your rear end. That is what determines what "gear" your in. (I believe the tranny is only forward and reverse on this, variable pulley determines ground speed) So lets say your in 5th gear on the shifter, you stop the mower, get back on and take off in 2nd gear, if the variable pulley is hangin up on you, you may not go right away into 2nd, might take a second or two then it will jump and end up where ever it wants, 1st, 2nd 5th whatever because its sticks and doesnt slide smoothly. Might have to drop both belts off the variable pulley, check them for any wear and replace as necessary, take some compressed air and blow into the sliding area of pulley, then take a light weight oil and spray into sliding area of pulley, grab pulley with your hand and slide it back and forth. It should slide smoothly, no hanging or sticking, then before you put the belts back on make sure the bearings feel good, should turn nice and easy, no catching or grinding. Note, do not put belts back on variable pulley with dripping oil, cause slippage. I believe this is the one your looking at.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, looks like I will need to order the veri speed pulley...

Chuck


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well the suggestions I offered you above was to clean and oil it. I would only replace it if it is bad and you cant get parts for it. These are "similar" to what was on the John Deeres, I cleaned alot of those when alot of people thought it was a gonner. Just need to clean them once in a while.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

OK you talked me into it. I will remove it and clean and oil it..

Thanks again...
Chuck


----------

